# Does anyone know of any uk clinics offering IUI with Donor Sperm under 1k?



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Help!
we're searching for a uk clinic that offers IUI with donor sperm at a reasonable price? our prev clinic care is after @ £1.5k. we can get it abroad for @ £300-£450 but we'd much prefer to stay in uk if possible? Has anyone managed to get this treatment for @ £1k or under or am i just grasping at straws?

thanks in advance

Sam x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

While I'm not 100% on individual clinic prices, I think it's unlikely you'd find anywhere in the UK at that price - it's usually around £750 for donor sperm alone.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Donor IUI, plus medication, plus sperm from their own sperm bank is just over £900 at IVF Scotland in Edinburgh.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

sarahsuperdork-i had wondered but thought worth a shot at asking...
liswaiting-oh wow!really?i'm off to have a google now-thank you sooooo much xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

Liswaiting-is it spire hospitals?is that the right one i've googled?   x


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes Spire hospital - Shawfair park, Edinburgh.  It's been a few months since I last had treatment but hopefully the price hasn't gone up too much.


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Monkeybear, did you find out any prices from spire?

I know bourn Hall , are 1k for IUI including meds, and 500 for Donor sperm., we are looking into similar options at the moment, waiting for AMH test and huubys semen test first


----------



## lexie672 (Oct 19, 2011)

Can I ask where you have found IUI abroad for £300-£450 I am in the same boat and exploring all options! Thanks so much in advance x


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

angela-spire quoted just over £1000 now nut still cheaper than a lot of other places!although birmingham womens hospital are advertising prices of @ £750 plus meds if needed-coz nhs hospital consultation,bloods and scans are all free so that would be our uk choice.you need your gp to refer you -goodluck and do keep in touch xxx 

lexie-reprofit   check out their prices on website. figured if we went for iui it would mean similar price or maybe even a bit less than here plus a lil hol out of it-just dunno whether to take our 1 year old out there    also looking into mild ivf with them with our frozen sperm.my head is spinning atm tbh. xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you monkeybear.
we are looking into IUI for later in the year, a backwards step for us with our history, but we feel  go. x


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey, just came across this.  Try Shirley Oaks hospital in Croydon. Little clinic, absolutely fab xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for tip juju , just seen your post on other thread , good luck with 2ww let us know how it goes x


----------



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Sam,

I know Nuffield hospital Glasgow charge £950 for sdiui, if you've had all the other tests done you just take them with you

Or I know Manchester were also under £1000 I think if you come out of London area and go more north it's cheaper? 

Good look
alloydy


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Alloydy*, where in manchester was this? Know I don't test until tomorrow, but I'm keeping all bases covered xx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the other clinics ladies-we've decided to go with mild ivf at a clinic in CZ. Then we may need a back up so its still good to know about diui though i  think we'd go with the birmingham clinic  goodluck to all
congrats to juju xx


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the Birmingham Women's hospital recommendation for IUI. I have been referred there today and hope to start IUI using donor sperm soon.


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent!goodluck with it all-let us know how you go on xx


----------



## biggydoug (Mar 17, 2013)

hi me and my wife are doing diui we got all are blood test done from are gp so are bill for donor sperm was £300 and iui £695 and hfea fee was £37 i think cost was £1036 that was at the liverpool womans hospital hewitt center


----------

